# Vapo Cresolene Co. bottle with label



## ACLbottles (Jul 14, 2013)

I have this Vapo Cresolene Co. Bottle with a label, and I was wondering if anyone would know anything about its value. I know they aren't worth a whole lot without the label, but I don't know how much it's worth with one. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

 Front Label


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 14, 2013)

Side Label. It has a little wear.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 14, 2013)

The side of the bottle without the label.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone know a value? Looking at the bottle, my curiosity was aroused again and I realized my question was never answered.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 3, 2013)

The KS-14 is another common bottle, but has less common colors and embossings.  These also came in Aqua, Cornflower, cobalt & Green. There are  6 differnt embossings known (patent dates and body texture) & 3 sizes ( 4â€, 5.25" & 8â€) 
 The bottles are generally common, but the burneres they go with are fairly scarce.
 The label doesn't really add much to it as there are many examples with labels.  Not as many as the plethora of ones without...but still...
 Being clear, the most common color, and it doesn't have the traits of the rare clear one, its a $5-$15 bottle.


----------

